
Flatiron Health raised $175M funding round led by pharmaceutical giant Roche - devy
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/06/roche-leads-a-175-million-investment-in-flatiron-health/
======
dopamean
Awesome for Nat & Zach!

